

HTML5 localStorage for JavascriptMVC - arijo
http://awardwinningfjords.com/2010/05/21/html5-localstorage-for-javascriptmvc.html

======
jpcx01
Just started using javascriptmvc on a small project (google gadget) and really
like it.

------
marak
I can't seem to find anything about a databinding engine in Javascript MVC.

Is there one? Does it have any MVVM support?

